# New (old) cameras



## photogoddess (Jul 7, 2005)

I have no idea about any of these so, if anyone has any information, let me know if I scored anything interesting and any details I'd need to know to use them. 

Kodak Tourist Camera (620 film) with Deluxe Field Case (Serial # 104980-A) 

Olympus-Pen EES-2 (35mm) (Serial # 2952990) 

Graflex 22 Model 200 TLR (120 film) Graflex Graftar 85mm f3.5 On the lens, it says Century at the top. Wollensak for Graflex Inc Synchromatic on the bottom (Patent # 2495355) (Serial # 527273 etched very lightly inside the back.)

All three seem to be in nice condition but could use a good cleaning.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 8, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I have no idea about any of these so, if anyone has any information, let me know if I scored anything interesting and any details I'd need to know to use them.
> 
> Kodak Tourist Camera (620 film) with Deluxe Field Case (Serial # 104980-A)


 
This can be a Tourist I or II, obviously using the 620 film. You can respool a 120 film onto a 620 spool if you have one. Here is how:

http://www.inficad.com/~gstewart/respool.htm

I don't know which lens combo you have but the Anastar is considered to be the better one. The other two are the Anaston and the Kodet. Worth taking a few shots with it. Need cleaning? Let me know what needs cleaning and I'll tell you how to do it.



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> Olympus-Pen EES-2 (35mm) (Serial # 2952990)


 
A pretty simple 35mm with zone focusing (as opposed to the EE model which has a fixed focus)



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> Graflex 22 Model 200 TLR (120 film) Graflex Graftar 85mm f3.5 On the lens, it says Century at the top. Wollensak for Graflex Inc Synchromatic on the bottom (Patent # 2495355) (Serial # 527273 etched very lightly inside the back.)


 
This is a fairly common TLR. The 'Century Synchromatic' refers to the type of lens/shutter combo, there was another one, the Graphex shutter. You might want to shoot a roll with it, just for fun.  Cleaning it? Let me know.



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> All three seem to be in nice condition but could use a good cleaning.


 
Values:

Tourist.....between $15 and $25

Olympus......between $35 and $50

Graflex 22......between $50 and $75


Hope this helps.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 11, 2005)

That actually helps a lot.  When I have 5 free minutes, I'll drop you a PM about what kind of cleaning I'm gonna need to do. So far, they just look a bit dusty. Thanks a million! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 12, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> That actually helps a lot. When I have 5 free minutes, I'll drop you a PM about what kind of cleaning I'm gonna need to do. So far, they just look a bit dusty. Thanks a million! :mrgreen:


 
Sounds good...


----------

